# Haunted canuck yard 2010



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

the yard haunt pics are up was a Warmer Canadian halloween this year had snow but it all melted buy halloween night ,you didnt even have to wear a touque for this one this year









http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=839


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your entryway is awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like great fun...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very impressive archway! I love the fireplace.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of Tots were taking pictures infront of the facade


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That cemetery facade is SWEET!!!!
You should post a tutorial.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Love it! Does it come apart for 'easy' storage?


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, that looks totally awesome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, that facade made my eyes fly open! Very unique and unexpected place to see something that large and ornate. I bet it had cars stopping in the middle of the street to get a better look - love it!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great haunted Halloween pictures! Glad to hear the snow stayed away!


----------

